# got drawn for a controlled hunt at kill deer plains (unit D) need more info



## branscumr (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm going to take my dad that hasn't shot a deer in 8 years opening day for shotgun.. I'm in UNIT D and was wondering if anyone has info on this unit.

Also it states that you're allowed 6 deer per hunter.. does that mean that my dad and I can shoot 6 each... or just one of us is allowed???? kind of a grey area in their description they sent me.

thanks in advance


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I don’t know anything about killdeer but for the hunts I’ve been drawn for it’s six per person.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most likely still one buck per shooter.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, 1 buck and the rest does or 6 does… there are some monsters in there so don’t shoot the first small buck you see. You will see a lot of deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

